# Epictetus...



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

*Epictetus and the 180...*

I was just thinking about the whole 180 thing, and it reminded of something that's helped me continue to move forward and improve myself over the several months, since we separated...

Epictetus was a Greek who was a Roman slave. He eventually gained his freedom, and became a stoic philosopher. If you get the chance, find his _Discourses_ and the _Enchiridion_ or you can find the combined translation entitled _the Art of Living_. Read them. Read them again.

It's a lot of good advice for the sort situations we're all going through, here.

I'd post a few excerpts, so many are so good. I'll stick to just a few of my favorites that have been especially useful, and a link to his wikiquote page...

_"'My brother ought not to have treated me thus.' True: but he must see to that. However he may treat me, I must deal rightly by him. This is what lies with me, what none can hinder."_

_"Everything has two handles, one by which it may be borne, the other by which it may not. If your brother sin against you lay not hold of it by the handle of his injustice, for by that it may not be borne: but rather by this, that he is your brother, the comrade of your youth; and thus you will lay hold on it so that it may be borne."_

_"When you have decided that a thing ought to be done, and are doing it, never shun being seen doing it, even though the multitude should be likely to judge the matter amiss. For if you are not acting rightly, shun the act itself; if rightly, however, why fear misplaced censure?"_

_"If a man has reported to you, that a certain person speaks ill of you, do not make any defense (answer) to what has been told you: but reply, The man did not know the rest of my faults, for he would not have mentioned these only."_

_"Some things are in our control and others not. Things in our control are opinion, pursuit, desire, aversion, and, in a word, whatever are our own actions. Things not in our control are body, property, reputation, command, and, in one word, whatever are not our own actions."_

_"Whatever you would make habitual, practice it; and if you would not make a thing habitual, do not practice it, but accustom yourself to something else"_

_"First say to yourself what you would be; and then do what you have to do."_

Epictetus - Wikiquote



Pb.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Epictetus and the 180...*



Pbartender said:


> _"'My brother ought not to have treated me thus.' True: but he must see to that. However he may treat me, I must deal rightly by him. This is what lies with me, what none can hinder."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like these. The last one I quoted sticks in my mind the most.

It's good that you're trying to look for guide-posts and footholds beyond the current pit you're in. It's so easy to get stuck and not find a way out, but you're doing it. Yay!


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting. I will pick them up to read. I need some new books.


----------

